# coca cola bottle w anchor on bottom



## dixon893@gmail.com (Jul 15, 2011)

Could some one help me identify a really old coke bottle, there is no machine edges it not the smooth one , it says coca cola on bolth sides, embossed green bottle 6 oz. Anchor on bottom . Won't let me put picture I'm on my phone. I found a " soda bottle " that says 1920 on it too, I could email pictures to some one interested in them , they just got dug up today


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello dixon893@gmail.com,

 Welcome. Don't mean to interrupt your phone call, but a picture would be most helpful at this point, as your description is confusing.

 By an "anchor" do you mean one of these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Anchor logo with an "H" superimposed over it (shown)........Anchor Hocking Corporation, Lancaster, OH and other plant locations (1937-to date). Although this mark was reportedly discontinued in 1977 in favor of the "new" mark ("anchor within a rectangle" below), I've seen new glassware produced by Anchor Hocking bearing this trademark, so evidently the mark is still in use on some items. For a list of Anchor Hocking plant numbers and other info pertaining to bottle bases in use during the 1960s/1970s period (courtesy of Dick Cole, fruitjar.org), click here . Most of the Anchor Hocking glass container plants were "spun off" in 1983 to form the newly created Anchor Glass Container Corporation. See their anchor logo, pictured farther down on this page.






 "Anchor within a rectangle (shown).........Anchor Hocking Corporation, Lancaster, OH & other locations. (1937-to date). Mark used since 1977." From.


----------



## dixon893@gmail.com (Jul 15, 2011)

Well its a 58, that's on the side. Yea it has an anchor w the h in it. Says " min contents 6 oz , I can't figure out how to post a picture, I'm computer eliterate. Know what it may be worth


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

Not really a value guy, myself, but with the recent vintage, unless it's from a desirable tiny town, I would not think more than a buck or two.


----------

